
Photo mystery of Jewish assassin used by Nazis to justify Kristallnacht - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/18/herschel-grynszpan-photo-mystery-jewish-assassin-kristallnacht-pogrom
======
webmaven
Fascinating stuff:

 _> A face recognition test on the photograph, taken on 3 July, 1946 in a camp
for displaced persons (DPs) in Bamberg, southern Germany, returned a 95%
likelihood – considered the highest possible match._

So, I wonder if Facebook could check to see if there are any close matches
among user photos...

